# Scariest Monster Creation Wins a FREE Cruise



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

The Midwest Haunters Convention (MHC) is excited to announce the return of our 5 th Annual Bloody Mary Monster Makeup Wars competition. Our grand prize will be a Cruise for two on the Bloody Mary & Crazy Bob Haunted Moonlight Fantasy Cruise. Five teams will compete (2 make-up artists and a model) with identical Bloody Mary make-up supplies to create a monster from the neck up in 30 minutes. 

The competition will begin at 4:30 pm on Saturday, June 14 th during the Midwest Haunters Convention. To register your team log on to www.midwesthauntersconvention.com . A crowd will gather to watch some of the best makeup teams in the country create their monsters on stage. Bring your makeup artists and camera for tips on FX applications. 

Our Grand Prize, a Cruise for two, is a 7 day trip out of Galveston , Texas Jan 25- Feb 1 st 2009 on the Carnival Ship, Conquest. You’ll cruise the Western Caribbean with stops at Montego Bay , Grand Cayman and Cozumel . The Bloody Mary cruise is valued over $1,100. 

The Bloody Mary Cruise is a vacation with haunters on a party fun ship. A January trip to a warm location is the perfect after season get-away. Enjoy seminars, contests and parties with costumed characters too. 

The Midwest Haunters Convention is a gathering of haunters from around the country for shopping, learning and social activities. We host several contests giving haunters a chance to compete with their peers in a friendly environment. This is their chance to meet with friends and share costumes and characters. You’ll see some of the most outrageous characters over the June weekend in Columbus , Ohio . 

The Midwest Fantasy Show will be returning to join us with the Saturday night Body Art Fashion show. Both shows attract some of the best know artists in the country! For more information on the Midwest Fantasy Show go to www.midwestfantasyshow.com . 

Contact: Kelly Collins , [email protected] or 614-203-4626 or Kathy Schieferstein, [email protected] .


----------

